# 08-15-1947



## Tejwant Singh

08-15-1947
ਸੀਨਾ ਕਟ ਕੇ ਸਾਡਾ ਸਾਨੂਂ ਵਡ ਦਿਤਾ
ਸਾਡੇ ਆਲਣੇ ਨੂੰ ਤੀਲ਼ਾ ਤੀਲ਼ਾ ਕਰ ਦਿਤਾ
ਅਸੀ ਕਿਸੇ ਵੀ ਪਾਸੇ ਦੇ ਨਹੀ ਰਹੇ
ਸਾਡੀਆਂ ਬੋਟੀਆਂ ਬੋਟੀਆਂ ਕਰਕੇ ਸਾਨੂਂ ਸਟ ਦਿਤਾ

ਸਾਡੀਆਂ ਹਥ ਦੀਆਂ ਲਕੀਰਾਂ ਨੇ
ਸਾਨੂਂ ਵਾਧਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਸੀ
ਕਿ ਤੁਸੀ ਹਮੇਸ਼ਾਂ ਹੀ ਸੁਖੀ ਰਵੋਗੇ
ਦੇਖੋ ਆਕੇ ਸਾਡਾ ਹਾਲ ਹੁਣ
ੲੇਹ ਲਕੀਰਾਂ ਨੇ ਵੀ ਸਾਨੂਂ ਧੋਖਾ ਦੇ ਦਿਤਾ

Seenah kutt kei saadah, saanuh vaddh ditah
Sadey aalnei nun tilah tilah kar ditah
Assi kisse vi pasei dei nahin rahey
Sadyian botian botian karke saanuh sutt ditah

Sadyian hath deyian lakerian nenh 
Sanhu vadaha kita see
Ke tusi hamsehan hee sukhi ravoh gei
Dekho ah kei sadhei haalan hun
Eeh lakiran ney vi saanu dokha dei ditah

Tejwant Singh


----------

